
MacOS Keychain Theft Issue Shows You Can’t Just Trust Apple to Keep You Secure - rayascott
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/pak37n/macos-keychain-theft-issue-shows-you-cant-just-trust-apple-to-keep-you-secure
======
matt_wulfeck
> _MacOS Keychain Theft Issue Shows You Can’t Just Trust Apple to Keep You
> Secure_

The headline is intentionally inflammatory and absurd. Look around the large
hardware and software manufacturers and ask which one is working the hardest
to protect your privacy and and security. It’s certainly not Chinese-owned
Lenovo for crying out loud.

One of the mitigations is that macOS requires apps to be signed, so the
malware needs you to install a signed version of itself, forcefully install an
unsigned version, or hack an existing software and use it to sign itself. Not
the best but could certainly be worse.

~~~
Lievelingsduif
While I agree that the headline is inflammatory (and kinda stupid) we
shouldn't forget about its key message.

That is that a MacOS computer isn't completely secure, just like windows.

I've seen a ton of MacOS users who would run practically everything they'd get
sent because "Macs don't get virusses, only windows".

Security best practices should always be followed, even if some devices are
better protected than others.

The key sentence in the article (for me) is this one:

> many Mac users tend to be overly confident because they believe in Apple's
> message and think their systems are immune to malware and will protect them.

~~~
tinus_hn
It’s still true that the fact that you are not in the Microsoft monoculture
makes you much less of a target.

~~~
Lievelingsduif
True being a Linux or OSX user makes you a smaller target, if you're
personally targeted you're usually SOL.

It's also hard to deny that OSX is becoming more and more of a target.

